
Iran dumps Flight 752 investigator, airspace open to conceal 'imminent' attack - refurb
https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/audio-recording-iran-lead-investigator-flight-ps752-1.5636450
======
bawolff
This doesn't make sense to me - it wasn't a secret that iran might do
something in retaliation, and if i remember right, they gave advanced notice
to iraq about their balistic missiles (which surely leaked to usa). I'm not
sure what they would actually conceal by doing this.

~~~
kencausey
Specific timing?

~~~
bawolff
I'm not sure how - the misile strike happened before the passenger plane was
shot down. You can't hide the timing after the event happened.

~~~
refurb
Yeah, but I assume if Iran suddenly closed their airspace, it would give
Iraq/US forces a pretty big signal the attack is imminent.

The US could preemptively attack Iranian bases.

------
stefan_
This title is entirely nonsensical.

------
einpoklum
So Canada has a recording of a guy who was not responsible for the situation
on the day the downing happened, making a "What if we had done X" speculation
- in the form of a question.

The title of the post here is quite misleading.

